# MoCA splitter/amplifier



## ccoulson (May 24, 2003)

Not to reopen the religious battle on MoCA splitters, but I am looking for a splitter AND amplifier that is MoCA compatible. Preferably from Amazon. Any suggestions?

I found this one, but it seems a bit pricey.


----------



## WVZR1 (Jul 31, 2008)

ccoulson said:


> Not to reopen the religious battle on MoCA splitters, but I am looking for a splitter AND amplifier that is MoCA compatible. Preferably from Amazon. Any suggestions?
> 
> I found this one, but it seems a bit pricey.


Don't know your location or your provider but in my area this is the product Comcast uses and if you contact them it's very likely that they'll provide you with either a 5 or a 9 and also the POE entry reflector/MoCa filter. If you're "buying" this product is available quite reasonably also BUT be sure you purchase product that has the "BLUE" fonts and branding. There's also product that has brown or maroon, that is different product.

http://www.ppc-online.com/Products/Entry/entry-series-5-port-active-return.cfm

I use the last one and I've terminated all "unused" with 75 Ohm terminator.

Regardless of your location or provider I'd certainly start with the provider and ask. If you can contact one of the field supervisors you could do much better than asking in the local offices. They may very well not understand or care. Catch an installer on the street and ask what they use.


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

ccoulson said:


> Not to reopen the religious battle on MoCA splitters, but I am looking for a splitter AND amplifier that is MoCA compatible. Preferably from Amazon. Any suggestions?
> 
> I found this one, but it seems a bit pricey.


I've been using this one and it has worked well:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B005P12QME/ref=oh_aui_search_detailpage?ie=UTF8&psc=1

It's essentially the same as the one you linked to, except it has an active return (which I wanted because I have a tuning adapter) and it doesn't have the MoCA filter built in, which I also didn't want since I have my cable modem split off before the amp. So instead of an internal MoCA filter, I just use one of the MoCA POE filters TiVo sells.


----------



## fcfc2 (Feb 19, 2015)

http://www.pctstore.com/RF_amplifier_CATV_amp_PCT_MAB_14P_p/pctmabf14p.htm
Not sure about shipping, but this appears to be less expensive.


----------



## gespears (Aug 10, 2007)

Sorry to hijack the thread, but I'm going to anyway! I have cable modem to router like most people. Does the cable modem not have MoCa? Seems like it would be much more efficient. Right now the TiVo Pro is using wireless so I can't use it for MoCa. I do have a wireless receiver that I can plug into the Pro, but I hate to do that because I'd rather it be hardwired. And it seems the MoCa adapters you plug into cable and connect to the router seem to be rather expensive. Especially with the Cable Modem sitting right there.

Thanks, Hijack off.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

This is the one I have been using from 2012 without ant problems MoCA works great with this amp and so does VOD from Comcast. http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B006ZOUR5S/ref=oh_aui_search_detailpage?ie=UTF8&psc=1

All about the same price.


----------



## WVZR1 (Jul 31, 2008)

There should 'generally' be NO NEED for the AMP. There's no better way to accomplish the proper POE and distribution than doing/using what the provider would use if they were doing the install.

AMP enters the conversation way more than likely necessary. Have the provider check the signal at the drop OR generally you can use a quality cable modem to reliably confirm the signal. If there's actually a requirement for an AMP the provider would generally supply it.


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

WVZR1 said:


> If there's actually a requirement for an AMP the provider would generally supply it.


The amp that TWC had installed was not playing nicely with my MoCA signals, which is why I replaced it. We still have one TV just working off analog cable, and without the amp the analog picture goes a little fuzzy. Once TWC goes all digital in my area later this year, I'll get one more Mini for that TV and I'll try removing the amp to see if it is no longer needed.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

WVZR1 said:


> There should 'generally' be NO NEED for the AMP. There's no better way to accomplish the proper POE and distribution than doing/using what the provider would use if they were doing the install.
> 
> AMP enters the conversation way more than likely necessary. Have the provider check the signal at the drop OR generally you can use a quality cable modem to reliably confirm the signal. If there's actually a requirement for an AMP the provider would generally supply it.


On the initial installation the provider may provide the Amp, but as one adds outlets to one home you may find, at some point, you need your own Cable amp.


----------



## WVZR1 (Jul 31, 2008)

lessd said:


> On the initial installation the provider may provide the Amp, but as one adds outlets to one home you may find, at some point, you need your own Cable amp.


I understand most of what you mention but if there's an appropriate signal to the entry and the coaxial runs are of reasonable quality there's way more to troubleshoot before spending $80 on an AMP.

The OP hasn't been back so maybe he's actually an OTA situation and there's a legitimate need but I'd certainly do some diagnostics before rushing to judgement.


----------

